# OWS



## mgavoca (16 February 2014)

I've just paisd a deposit on an $18900 trading scheme from OWS in Sydney. Can anyone tell me if I'm clever or stupid?


----------



## Joe Blow (16 February 2014)

mgavoca said:


> I've just paisd a deposit on an $18900 trading scheme from OWS in Sydney. Can anyone tell me if I'm clever or stupid?




http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2187134

Try and get your money back any way you can.


----------



## AverageJoe (25 February 2014)

mgavoca said:


> I've just paisd a deposit on an $18900 trading scheme from OWS in Sydney. Can anyone tell me if I'm clever or stupid?




Sorry to hear what appears to be a scam but I am surprised they are still catching so many people even with all the media warnings. I am still getting phishing emails usually from Westpac Bank for some reasons and cold callers/indian callers with virus problems on a weekly basis. I would like to hear the BS spin from their trading systems though for a laugh.


----------

